# Ole Man Jim's Meatloaf Tonight



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2005)

Doing my first meatloaf cook tonight and using Ole Man Jim's Meatloaf recipe found in the Beef Recipe Section. Couple modifications I made.

Only used 6lbs of meat (4lb ground chuck, 2lb ground pork)
1 lg Vidalia onion
1 lg bell pepper
12oz itailian bread crumbs instead of 16
2T of Emerils Essence, instead of cajun BBQ rub
1ts Thyme
1ts Sage
4 lg eggs
sprinkled top of loaves with Head Country Rub
All else the same, these changes were made mainly due to reduction of meat..


Going to use the WSM, with two chunks of cherry wood. Put meat in loaf pans and punctured holes in bottom of pans to drain grease. After an hour or so I will remove meat from pans after it firms up and place on grate.

Will check in later with more and some pics.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 12, 2005)

smoked meatloaf. good hot or cold. chicken wings for my family tonight.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2005)

My wife saw 6lb of meat and she just shook her head. One day she'll get it. (understand I mean, not really "get it")


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2005)

Meatloaf of the cooker at 2:30 pm. Testing to see if I can post these pics a different way.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2005)

Let's try this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]
[/img][/i]




Clumsy, but I'm getting there....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 12, 2005)

Okay Bruce, dont forget to show us the after shots!  Looking Gooooood. :razz:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah Bruce, don't forget about the finished pic's!!!  Looking and sounding good!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 12, 2005)

Looking good Bruce! I'm thinking of doing meatloaf this weekend!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 12, 2005)

Pigs is that foil I see???  8-[  [-X  8-[  [-X  8-[  

I'm just foiling around with you buddy!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's a couple more pics.

http://community.webshots.com/album/393355286JICNxE

Probably won't be as good as the original but I doubt that I'll throw it out.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 12, 2005)

Man, I LOVE MEATLOAF! Add some corn and smashed taters and you are in heaven!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Hoss makes a killer garlic smashers.  Smack them next to a slice of that meat loaf and you will be in heaven.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 12, 2005)

and hot sauce !!!!    :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's the finished pics.

The meatloaf turned out fantastic. It could have been a little more moist for my taste. It WAS NOT dry by any means, but just a little moister. Perhaps 12oz of bread crumbs is a little too much.

Really enjoyed Danny's Glaze, will have to try that on ribs, I see what all the fuss is about, this would be awesome on ribs.  Sauced the other one with Head Country original.

Nothing elaborate for sides just tomatoes and cucumbers, too hot heat up the kitchen, besides I love tomatoes and cucumbers.



http://community.webshots.com/album/393355286JICNxE


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 12, 2005)

Yummmy  Bruce !
Wish I was having some of that tonight !


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 12, 2005)

HominaHominaHominaHomina!!! Hey Bruce, you want to make meatloaf for our WildCard at the Mich Cookoff? I'm serious. WE are not planning on entering that category so you can have it! Woody


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 12, 2005)

Zoinks!  Remember all that sauce I sent you?  Send me the leftovers and we're even!


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Zoinks!  Remember all that sauce I sent you?  Send me the leftovers and we're even!


You didn't send me any sauce you B*st*rd.  You told me I had to come get it.  Now you've gone and given it away.  :-X


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> What on earth are smoked garlic whips and how can I make 'em??


I would assume that you smoke the potatoes or the garlic, or both (my choice) and then you make _'Smashed Tateeees'_.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice job Bruce!! Nice smoke ring.  How did the cherry wood turn out??  Enough?  Not enough?  Too much?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 13, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking to Bruce, meatloafhead.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 13, 2005)

Larry,

Cherry wood turned out fine, great aroma while cooking, I think two chunks was just about right. The real test will be today, I have always found it hard to judge smokiness the day of a smoke. It seems that you get a better sense of it the next day. Being in it and around it during the cook seems to perhaps, dull the senses.

I have had cooks where I didn't think there was much smoke flavor at all and then the next day realize that the flavor was fine.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 13, 2005)

Okay, now I'm definitley cooking meatloaf this weekend! Great job Bruce


----------

